# Who remembers this programme ?



## David H (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

Nanu-nanu! It's Mork and Mindy!  A spin-off from Happy Days, I think


----------



## David H (May 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Nanu-nanu! It's Mork and Mindy!  A spin-off from Happy Days, I think



A very young Robin Williams (Mrs Doubtfire, Good Morning Vietnam fame)

Well done, the young 'uns probably never saw the programme.

Not so sure about the spin off bit ??


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

David H said:


> A very young Robin Williams (Mrs Doubtfire, Good Morning Vietnam fame)
> 
> Well done, the young 'uns probably never saw the programme.
> 
> Not so sure about the spin off bit ??



Yup! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHWXAJhmvyU


----------



## Casper (May 7, 2012)

David H said:


>



I remember occasionally watching this - although can't stand Robin Williams now or then! 

Loved Happy Days though!


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

Casper said:


> I remember occasionally watching this - although can't stand Robin Williams now or then!
> 
> Loved Happy Days though!



Some of his films I don't like, but I did like Patch Adams, Good Morning Vietnam and the Dead Poet's Society


----------



## Andy HB (May 7, 2012)

I think the film "Awakenings" was one of his best straight roles.


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> I think the film "Awakenings" was one of his best straight roles.



Ooh yes! I'd forgotten that one Andy - very good indeed


----------



## FM001 (May 7, 2012)

Stupid but very funny show, never liked Dead Poet's but the restaurant scene in Mrs Doubtfire has me in stitches


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

I was just wondering what happened to Pam Dawber who played Mindy, and was interested to see that she has the same birthday as me (but born 7 years earlier than me), and also surprised to see that she is married to Mark Harmon, who plays Gibbs in NCIS - one of my favourite US programmes!


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2012)

I can remember watching Mork & Mindy !


----------



## cazscot (May 7, 2012)

I vaguely remember it .


----------



## topcat123 (May 8, 2012)

sadly i remember it well


----------



## alisonz (May 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I was just wondering what happened to Pam Dawber who played Mindy, and was interested to see that she has the same birthday as me (but born 7 years earlier than me), and also surprised to see that she is married to Mark Harmon, who plays Gibbs in NCIS - one of my favourite US programmes!



Alan!!! You have shattered my dreams!! I just love Gibbs


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 14, 2012)

I remember this, I am only 28, but I think it was repeats when I first seen it as a child............

Big fan of Robin Williams.......


----------

